

A Programmer's Day Puzzle - ekabanov
http://www.zeroturnaround.com/blog/celebrate-the-programmers-day-with-zeroturnaround/

======
ggchappell
Cute. However it seems to require rather more knowledge of the JVM than I have
(or am willing to acquire, in the middle of the night).

Good luck to the rest of you, though.

